# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  نصب سیستم عامل بر روی ARM cortexA9 و دسترسی به کارت حافظه SD

## n.fatemeh90

با سلام
من با برد zc702 شرکت xilinx کار می کنم. این برد روی تراشه zynq ای که داره یه قسمت ARM داره ( مدل cortexA9) و یه قسمت هم FPGA. 
من روی برد سیستم عامل لینوکس 3.8 نصب کردم. این محیط گرافیکی نیست. چون برد GPU نداره. توی محیط دستورش می تونم درایو های مختلف رو ببینم. حالا می خواستم بدونم چظور میشه به کارت حافظه برد دسترسی داشت؟ اصطلاح مانت کردن SD card یعنی چی؟  :خجالت: من قراره یه سری عکس رو توی کارت حافظه بریزم و بتونم از طریق سیستم عامل بهشون دسترسی داشته باشم. چون بعدش قراره opencv نصب کنم و پردازش تصویر انجام بدم.
توی سیستم عامل های گرافیکی لینوکس مثل اوبونتو که روی PC نصب میشه، کارت حافظه یا فلش مموری به صورت یه درایو قابل دسترسی هستند. توی سیستم عامل غیر گرافیکی چطور میشه به کارت SD دسترسی داشت؟  :ناراحت: 
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## mostafanfs

سلام
برای اینکار چرا از برد zc702 استفاده میکنید ؟ 
این برد کاربردش بیشتر چیزای دیگه ای هستش بخاطر FPGA ای که داره
الان بردهای خیلی ارزونتر و حتی با پردازنده های قویتر از اون که مهمتر از همه پشتیبانی قوی ای دارند تو بازار وجود داره (بدون FPGA)
بحث گرافیک نداشتنش ربطی به GPU نداره. احتمالا بصورت پیش فرض این سیستم روش نصب بوده و چون کاربرد این تراشه چیزای دیگه ای هستش براش محیط گرافیکی درنظر نگرفته اند ولی شما اگه کار کرده باشی شاید بتونی توزیع های مختلفی از لینوکس رو بریزی روش چون لینوکس محدودیتی نداره این برد شماست که شاید محدودیت داشته باشه. مثلا کانکتور LCD احتمالا براش درنظر نگرفته اند. درسته ؟
پورت HDMI چطور؟ باید داشته باشه یه پورت مربوط به خروجی تصویری چیزی. اونوقت میتونی به مانیتور وصل کنی و نیازی به LCD روی برد نیستش. پردازند های CortexA9 توزیع هایی مثل ubuntu رو هم خوب پشتیبانی میکنند. 
اما در کل شما شاید به خروجی تصویر و یه محیط گرافیکی نیاز نداشته باشی. فقط یه کرنل و یه rootfile system که نصب باشه و یه ترمینال در اختیارت قرار بده کافیه که بتونی با بردت کار کنی و ارتباط برقرار کنی
در مورد SD Card باید تو کرنل ت شناخته شده باشه و فعال هم شده باشه. بعد با یه اسمی مثلا sdcard یا mmc یا چیزی تو این مایه ها میتونی ببینیش تو dev/ مثلا. پوشه dev رو چک کن وقتی sd رو میزنی به برد ببین چی اضافه میشه. مثلا حافظه خود سیستم sda هست اسمش. USB Flash میتونه sdb باشه. 
اما دسترسی خودت بهش یه مبحث دیگه ای هستش
وقتی mount میکنی sd رو تو ترمینال باید با دستور mount حافظه رو لود کنی یا mount کنی تو دایرکتوری mnt
برای USB Flash تو این مایه ها میشه
$mount /dev/sdb mnt
حالا تو دایرکتوری mnt میتونی از فایل هات استفاده کنی
چیزی به اسم لینوکس 3.8 نداریم که. آخرین ورژن لینوکس 3.16.1 هستش !
 موفق باشید.

----------


## n.fatemeh90

سلامممنون از جوابتون. ورژن لینوکس رو با اجرای دستور help فهمیدم. همین رو نوشته بود. به هر حال ممنون

----------


## fateme93

سلام ،من میخاستم روی تراشهzynq قسمت پرادازنده اش یا همون ARMسیستم عامل  لینوکس رو راه اندازی کنم .کسی میدونه این کارو چه جوری میشه انجام داد؟  این کارو باید تو محیط SDK انجام بدیم؟
petalinux  installer رو چه جوری میشه run کرد؟ این کارو باید به کمک پنجره ی Command Prompt ویندوز انجام داد؟یا SDK؟ 
خیلی ممنون

----------

